
Combining Data and Narrative for Product Strategy in a Post-Covid-19 World - SasquatchShaman
https://medium.com/the-laconic-keys/history-is-written-by-the-winners-and-those-that-bother-to-write-it-down-22ffb77bf1e0
======
SasquatchShaman
Think Studs Terkel meets a broader application of Steve Ballmer’s USAFacts.org
tool.

